# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Ceiling speakers - recommendations

## djmvc

I'm looking to buy some ceiling speakers for my back extension (family / meals / TV). 
Looking at a maximum outlay of $350 for a pair. 
Ceiling is 3.5m above floor level,  room is 8.1m long, 7.5m wide.  
I have been considering the opus one platinum based on some research and heard them at a friends house and they sound very good.   http://www.photonage.com.au/opus-one...r-p-10937.html 
They will largely be used for music and time to time for the odd movie on TV etc. 
Can anyone make any suggestions on other brands / models that fit into the price range based on their actual experience with the speakers?  
I'm located in Melbourne is that helps.  
Cheers

----------


## Armers

I've been using the Selby branded ones for a lot of my installs when the client doesn't realy care about name brands. ie this one Selby | Selby 8" Glass Fibre Cone In Ceiling Centre Single Speaker XD8215B - In Ceiling Speakers - Speakers - Electronics | Selby  Other then this one, i am a fan of the Jamo LCR series Selby | Jamo Custom 600 Series 8" In Ceiling Home Theatre LCR Single Speaker C608LCR - In Ceiling Speakers - Speakers - Electronics | Selby but i use them on HT installs more then anything, or at least just the LCR fronts. I'm also i fan of the Jamo IC series as well.  
Cheers

----------


## Moondog55

Those Selby speakers look OK for the money
Even the smaller one looks OK if not as loud
What's the back box size tho; if any that is

----------


## barney118

> I've been using the Selby branded ones for a lot of my installs when the client doesn't realy care about name brands. ie this one Selby | Selby 8" Glass Fibre Cone In Ceiling Centre Single Speaker XD8215B - In Ceiling Speakers - Speakers - Electronics | Selby  Other then this one, i am a fan of the Jamo LCR series Selby | Jamo Custom 600 Series 8" In Ceiling Home Theatre LCR Single Speaker C608LCR - In Ceiling Speakers - Speakers - Electronics | Selby but i use them on HT installs more then anything, or at least just the LCR fronts. I'm also i fan of the Jamo IC series as well.  
> Cheers

  thanks for the heads up (not hijacking here) Im also interested in doing  the same what do you do to cover these up in the ceiling?

----------


## Armers

In general you don't.. There are some that come with "back boxes" as moondog says but even the high end ones dont come with back boxes..  
There is no need to cover them up in the ceiling, I've heard of people putting boxes over but there is no need.     
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> In general you don't.. There are some that come with "back boxes" as moondog says but even the high end ones dont come with back boxes..  
> There is no need to cover them up in the ceiling, I've heard of people putting boxes over but there is no need.     
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

  I meant do you cut the gyprock and put a grill over?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## djmvc

Yes,  cut gyprock and grill over.  Spot on.

----------


## barney118

I don't suppose there is some product links for such things?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

I use a bit of string nail in middle of circle and a sharp nail for cutting circle holes in plaster Barney. 
Alternatively a bit of 42*19 with two nails in it
Old tech but it works OK as plaster sheet is fairly soft
High Q speakers [Q =.6 or higher]give good bass but need huge boxes; in this instance the roof space acts as the box, but all speakers work best with some back resistance so if you can get some clearance around the speaker before fitting it to the hole some shade cloth or other fabric tacked over the joists and then the insulation over that seems to work well for the people I have talked to who use in-ceiling speakers

----------


## barney118

> I use a bit of string nail in middle of circle and a sharp nail for cutting circle holes in plaster Barney. 
> Alternatively a bit of 42*19 with two nails in it
> Old tech but it works OK as plaster sheet is fairly soft
> High Q speakers [Q =.6 or higher]give good bass but need huge boxes; in this instance the roof space acts as the box, but all speakers work best with some back resistance so if you can get some clearance around the speaker before fitting it to the hole some shade cloth or other fabric tacked over the joists and then the insulation over that seems to work well for the people I have talked to who use in-ceiling speakers

  I don't have a ceiling yet so I can make whatever, I was looking for a product to cover the speaker can you buy pre made ones to patch over a hole?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

Ahhh The penny just dropped "Speaker grills"
Usually either black or white
Lots of options, even Jaycar sell them  Soundlabs Group: Grilles - Clips  8-inch White Speaker Ceiling Grille - Jaycar Electronics

----------


## djmvc

Back to the original topic. 
I'm looking to buy some ceiling speakers for my back extension (family / meals / TV). 
Looking at a maximum outlay of $350 for a pair. 
Ceiling is 3.5m above floor level,  room is 8.1m long, 7.5m wide.  
Any recommendations?

----------


## r3nov8or

Post #2 ?

----------


## djmvc

Original topic was post 1, looking to get further guidance on a recommended pair of speakers given my requirements and room size.
Assume there is more the Selby options within my price range?

----------


## Moondog55

Sorry but I have exactly nil personal experience with ceiling speakers. 
I can say that a big room will need bigger speakers but back ground music and Home theatre are totally different beasts and my experience is in Stereo.

----------


## djmvc

> Sorry but I have exactly nil personal experience with ceiling speakers. 
> I can say that a big room will need bigger speakers but back ground music and Home theatre are totally different beasts and my experience is in Stereo.

  The speakers will largely be used for music and time to time for the odd movie on TV etc.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Original topic was post 1, looking to get further guidance on a recommended pair of speakers given my requirements and room size.
> Assume there is more the Selby options within my price range?

  I was pointing you to the post that had recommendations. There are also audio and HT forums that would have a higher percentage of members with a view on this.

----------


## Armers

If you want a recommendation then go the jamos. The Selby branded ons are good and cheap as I said I've used them as music speakers in quite a few houses.. If you want something better then the jamos. I can recommend more and more but your staring to move way of your price range.. I'm happy to recommend some that are about 1k each but that's just silly  :Smilie:   
As for that room size you're better to go 4 and use two per channel,  as long as your amp van handle it. Use 6inch or larger.  It all comes down to what amp you've got how loud you want it.  If they're just back ground then anything will do. You can always upgrade them later on.  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

> I don't have a ceiling yet so I can make whatever, I was looking for a product to cover the speaker can you buy pre made ones to patch over a hole?  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Grills come with the speakers,. When I get home I'll take a photo of mine for you..  
As for colours you can paint the speaker edges and Grills to your ceiling colour if you want. You can even go invisible ones that blend in and look like  plaster wall/ceiling.    
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## John2b

> Back to the original topic. 
> I'm looking to buy some ceiling speakers for my back extension (family / meals / TV). 
> Looking at a maximum outlay of $350 for a pair. 
> Ceiling is 3.5m above floor level,  room is 8.1m long, 7.5m wide.  
> Any recommendations?

  That is a pretty good budget. Look for a store that sells Niles Audio in you area and see what they recommend. Niles usually are pretty good value for money (they used to have about 50% of the US install market, not sure about today) and are a good benchmark and come in at least ½ dozen quality levels / price points, but any shop may have access to a deal on something else that is better value. Just be warned that comparing brands, price is not much of an indicator of sound quality when it comes to audio installation product. Within a single brand is a different matter. 
Most in-ceiling or in-wall speakers come with magnetic grilles that are a snap to install, pun intended. 
On covering the top side of the speakers, generally they are just pushed up into the existing bulk insulation in the ceiling. Speakers can be purchased with back boxes/covers for a few reasons including sound isolation and fire rating. However if the back box is only a few litres it will severely impact on the sound quality. If there is no particular reason, such as a fire code requirement, no back box is preferred. If you must have a back box because, for example, the speaker is in an adjoining wall or in a ceiling under a bedroom over, then these are a good, though pricy, solution: Dynamat.com | DynaBox Speaker Enclosures   

> The speakers will largely be used for music and time to time for the odd movie on TV etc.

  7 - 8 inch speakers will be more satisfying for music and home theatre than smaller ones, because of better bass response. Larger than 8" becomes difficult to get to sound nice without becoming too expensive.

----------


## Armers

Niles are a good brand too.. I've got a bunch of 4inch installed at  my auntys house as part of one of there multiroom kits. They're great sounding for what they are... They run a cd player a sonos and a tuner!  
Hah well you've got plenty of recommendations now.. Now it's up to you to take the plunge!  
Good luck with it all, we're all still happy to help!  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

As I promised,  the photo for you.    
I just have the fronts in this house but they're used for everything in out lounge. This gives you an idea of what they look like in real life.  
Cheers.  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I was going to recommend one of the Krix range of in-wall or ceiling speakers but most of them are outside your price range. Krix experience sound - Concealed Audio - Home Entertainment 
That said though I've got a pair of Krix Holographix still sitting unused (and never used or fitted) in the cupboard that I'd be happy to off load...

----------


## Moondog55

> I was going to recommend one of the Krix range of in-wall or ceiling speakers but most of them are outside your price range. Krix experience sound - Concealed Audio - Home Entertainment 
> That said though I've got a pair of Krix Holographix still sitting unused (and never used or fitted) in the cupboard that I'd be happy to off load...

  I've got $10- to spare! I think you would want a tad more than that tho.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I've got $10- to spare! I think you would want a tad more than that tho.

   :Kiss:  Just a tad

----------


## Moondog55

:d:d

----------

